# The freak DOES eat it...



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Ok, you all know I struggle to get my head around our tiels eating chicken. But last night the little ratbag decided to help herself to my plate. And she LOVED it!!! LOL!

I guess I am ok with it....I guess.  :rofl:


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

LOLOLOL....well, it does look delicious!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

She takes dainty bites. My boys all around maim it


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

haha anyone would if it looks that good


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I was just going to say, it looks delicious! Can't blame her, she doesn't know it's her distant cousin.  (Just kidding haha).


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

moonchild said:


> I was just going to say, it looks delicious! Can't blame her, she doesn't know it's her distant cousin.  (Just kidding haha).


HAHAHAHAHA! You cracked me up then.

You can't say that. LOL! 

I can't stop laughing. :rofl:


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

She is adorable! The chicken looks really good!
I hope YOU are the chicken instead of her :rofl:


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Haimovfids said:


> She is adorable! The chicken looks really good!
> I hope YOU are the chicken instead of her :rofl:


Hahaha! I presume you mean 'ate' the chicken not 'are' the chicken. :rofl:


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

haha that's what he meant! :lol: i was sitting here like um, what?!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

She's too cute...it looks delicious she just couldn't help it:lol:

Hanks a pig and would demolish that in half a second


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

> Hahaha! I presume you mean 'ate' the chicken not 'are' the chicken. :rofl:


Uchh! Stupid auto correct! I feel so weird now :blush:


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Haimovfids said:


> Uchh! Stupid auto correct! I feel so weird now :blush:


:rofl: weirdo! :rofl:


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

don't feel weird! it gave me a good laugh and a brain workout :lol:


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

> :rofl: weirdo! :rofl:


Haha! :rofl: your so funny


----------



## peatytiel (Nov 1, 2013)

My Peaty likes eggs which freaked me out at first but I guess if he happy and it won't hurt him I'm ok with it.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

ollieandme said:


> don't feel weird! it gave me a good laugh and a brain workout :lol:


Wahahaha yeah don't feel embarrassed, it gave me a good laugh and a brain workout too! When I first read it I was all like "Huh??? You ARE the chicken? I am so not getting this joke...." and I read it like 10 times and still I couldn't figure out what you meant so I thought I was just too stupid to get the joke or something. I never would have thought it was supposed to be "ate". Don't worry, autocorrect has caused worse embarrassments than this...


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

That's funny she likes it. 

Just don't let her chew the tomato leaves/stems; those are toxic.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

bjknight93 said:


> That's funny she likes it.
> 
> Just don't let her chew the tomato leaves/stems; those are toxic.


Of course not  Don't want that. I heard they were toxic. But its good to know. I only learnt recently that mushrooms were toxic too. 
I am always careful what she can have and she doesn't normally eat off my plate like this. LOL!


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

I am vegetarian, so obviously usually there is no meat at home, but a couple of times Woollies delivered a wrong item with meat, so I first searched on the net if it was OK for tiels, and when I saw it was OK I gave him the meat and he loved it! Not to mention eggs - he eats eggs even before his seeds sometimes!


----------

